# Looking for a circus song



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

Dose anyone have the Triumphal March ( Grand Entry Song ) ? It's the one that gets stuck in your head do..do..doooo. LOL I want to use it on the path to much funhouse. I am using the tecno clown mix inside that I got from Meltdown.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

im looking for it for ya..stand by on that...


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

Meltdown I got it before Halloween. But I certainly appreciate your efforts. Hamm had it and sent it to me.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Could you send me the techno clown mix and the other song if you get it?

[email protected]


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

I sent you a couple of emails with them. Good luck this year.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks there great now im going to make a clown pokka dot strobe and fog room woth
the tech on clown.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

hey you are in luck...

just found this song YouTube - Midnight Midway

let me know if you like it and i will see if i have a copy...this seems similar to one i have...

also have a look at the CD's site...many other fun house songs..

Ruggerz


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

That is a nice version. I like it. If you find it post it and let me know . Thanks.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello,

got the link for you....
Have fun....

Ruggerz


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks I put in my circus file.


----------

